# 7 Band EQ Settings



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

could anyone share me your 7 band graphic EQ settings? I'm getting bored with my usual settings, its time I heard something other than usual 

thanks.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

unfortunately you can't just copy someone else's EQ settings and expect it to sound good in your vehicle. It is completely dependent on your equipment, interior of your vehicle, power, crossovers, slope and everything else you can think of.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

What are the 7 frequencies and how are they set currently? Some description of your setup/equipment would help.


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

sqnut said:


> What are the 7 frequencies and how are they set currently? Some description of your setup/equipment would help.


60Hz=0dB, 150Hz=-2dB, 400Hz=-6dB, 1kHz=-4dB, 2.4kHz=-2dB, 6Khz=0dB, 16Khz=2dB.

blaupunkt velocity v2100 amp, with jbl sub amp, pioneer 6x9 rear speaker, mb quart qm130 front with rtc19 tweeter, HU is an old alpine stereo with a built in dsp (not used) and graphic EQ.
all on a 2000 Toyota camry. BTW the tweeters are mounted on the upper piece (where the side mirrors are), not on the dash.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

60Hz=0dB, 150Hz= -4dB, 400Hz= -1dB, 1kHz= -2dB, 2.4kHz= -5dB, 6Khz= -4dB, 16Khz= 0dB.

This should sound different.


----------



## rfmayhem (Mar 22, 2014)

i wish i could copy eq settigs


----------



## rfmayhem (Mar 22, 2014)

sqnut said:


> 60Hz=0dB, 150Hz= -4dB, 400Hz= -1dB, 1kHz= -2dB, 2.4kHz= -5dB, 6Khz= -4dB, 16Khz= 0dB.
> 
> This should sound different.


if i send you my set can you tune my setup to the points


----------



## johnny23 (Apr 10, 2014)

sqnut said:


> 60Hz=0dB, 150Hz= -4dB, 400Hz= -1dB, 1kHz= -2dB, 2.4kHz= -5dB, 6Khz= -4dB, 16Khz= 0dB.
> 
> This should sound different.


yup it sounds different enough, I dunno why but it really sounds a bit nice.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

johnny23 said:


> yup it sounds different enough, I dunno why but it really sounds a bit nice.


Now cut 16khz -2 to -4 and raise 1khz to -1. Play around a bit see what sounds best.


----------

